# Nexnet für BT (Germany) und Talknet



## KatzenHai (2 April 2004)

Sachverhalt:

Februarrechnung der DTAG vom 23.02.04 weist folgende Position als "Beträge anderer Anbieter" aus:


> *Verbindungen über BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG (N)
> Barthstrasse 22
> 80339 München
> E-Mail: [email protected]*
> ...


Brutto machte dies dann € 156,47 aus. Ausweislich der eigenen Angaben der talknet GmbH kostete eine Internet-by-call-Verbindung am 14.02.2004 pro Minute 1,49 cent brutto. Somit hat Mandant das Wunder geschafft, an einem Tag (24 Stunden = 1.440 Minuten) mit einer einfachen 56k-Leitung 10.501,34 Minuten = 175 Stunden zu surfen. Unglaublich!

Mandant regelt mit der DTAG, den Restbetrag der Rechnung (weniger als 30 Euro, wie sonst auch) abzubuchen und in Bezug auf diese Forderung mit BT selbst zu verfahren. Weiterhin schreibt er der BT (Germany) am 01.03:


> In der Rechnung Nr. 987654321 der Deutschen Telekom vom 23.02.2004 werden uns für Verbindungen vom 14.02.2004 (bis 14.02.2004) unter der Artikel-/ Leistungsnummer 46712 Internet-Gebühren talknet by call in Höhe von € 134,89 zzgl. Mehrwertsteuer = € 156, 47, von Ihnen in Rechnung gestellt.
> 
> Gegen die Höhe dieser Forderung erheben wir hiermit Einwendungwen, da wir im letzten Abrechnungszeitraum Ihren Internetdienst lediglich für *maximal* 20 Stunden genutzt haben.
> 
> Wir bitten Sie, Ihre Forderungen dahingehend zu überprüfen und uns Ihre korrigierte Abrechnungssumme mitzuteilen.



Statt einer neuen Abrechnung oder ähnlichem kam mit Datum vom 26.03.2004 Post von Nexnet:


> *Mahnung wegen Telefongebühren*
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Mandant,
> 
> ...



Bemerkenswert: Diese Mahnung kostet genau 1 € - es werden nämlich (noch) keine weiteren Mahnkosten geltend gemacht.

Nun, dann sind wir dran - *anwaltliches Schreiben* von heute:

NEXNET GmbH
Am Borsigturm 12
13507 Berlin

Mandant ./. NEXNET
IZ: 1234567890

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
sehr geehrte Frau S.K.

in der vorbezeichneten Angelegenheit zeigen wir Ihnen an, dass uns Herr Mandant mit der Wahrnehmung seiner rechtlichen Interessen beauftragt hat. Ordnungsgemäße Vollmacht wird anwaltlich versichert und kann auf Wunsch auch schriftlich vorgelegt werden. 

Hintergrund unserer Inanspruchnahme ist Ihre Mahnung vom 26.03.2004 o.a. Nummer. 

Bekanntlich hat unser Mandant gegen diese Rechnung der Firma BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG Einwände vorgetragen. Die Firma BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG hatte für die Firma Talknet behauptet, Internetgebühren für den 14.02.2004 in Höhe von € 156,47 in Rechnung gestellt. Bei einem zu Grunde zu legenden Minutenpreis von 1,49 Cent zzgl. USt. würde dies eine Internetverweildauer von mehr als 150 Stunden innerhalb eines Samstags bedeuten. 

Vor diesem Hintergrund fordern wir Sie auf, uns zunächst Ihre Legitimation hierher zu belegen. Um Übersendung der Original-Abtretungsurkunde wird mit der anwaltlichen Zusicherung der Rückgabe nach Kenntnis gebeten. 

Weiterhin fordern wir Sie auf, das technische Prüfprotokoll über diese Verbindungsleistung(en) hierher ebenfalls vorzulegen. 

Bis zur ordnungsgemäßen Belegung der Begründetheit Ihres behaupteten Anspruchs werden wir unserem Mandanten selbstverständlich nicht zur Zahlung raten. 

Wir möchten vor diesem Hintergrund anregen, diese Sache aus dem üblichen Mahnlauf Ihres Hauses heraus zu nehmen, da wir die automatisch zukünftig eingehenden Mahnschreiben nicht im Einzelnen beantworten möchten, solange die berechtigten Aufforderungen aus diesem Schreiben Ihrerseits nicht erledigt sind. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Reaktion wird hier bekannt gemacht.


----------



## Fidul (3 April 2004)

Wieso schreiben die gar nicht Nexnetten "Sie haben nämlich telefoniert"? Ging es da oben nicht um Internetverbindungen?


----------



## Der Jurist (3 April 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso schreiben die gar nicht Nexnetten "Sie haben nämlich telefoniert"? Ging es da oben nicht um Internetverbindungen?



Das in ein Standard-Text. So hieß es bei mir auch.

Aber es hat sich etwas Entscheidendes geändert.

Im Postscrptum steht jetzt: Einfach Überweisungsträger ausfüllen!

Bei mir lautete der Spruch noch: Einfach Überweisungsträger ausfüllen *und Zinsen sparen! *


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

Ich hatte einen etwas anderen Text:



> Jetzt haben Sie noch 4 Tage die Chance rechtzeitigt zu bezahlen, *bevor es teuer wird*.



@ Katzenhai

lass mich hellsehen. Im nächsten Schreiben steht dann: _Zahlen Sie jetzt! Das Inkassoverfahren verursacht zusätzliche Kosten zu ihren Lasten._
Gruß wibu


----------



## Der Jurist (5 April 2004)

@ wibu

Du bist kein Hellseher. Du hast nur ein Schreiben mehr als KatzenHai.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

@ Jurist

8 x Nexnet
4 x intrum
3 x (...)

Gruß wibu


----------



## KatzenHai (5 April 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jurist
> 
> 8 x Nexnet
> 4 x intrum
> ...



Ok, dann wird hier dieser Thread halt länger ...

Haben die eigentlich inzwischen eine Inkassoerlaubnis? Nur für den Fall, dass die eine Abtretung nicht nachweisen können/wollen ...


----------



## Counselor (9 April 2004)

Meine Erfahrung mit der BT Ignite ist, dass sie einen Monat abrechnet. Auf der Abrechnung erscheint aber nur der Stichtag, an dem die Abrechnung erstellt wurde. Auf diesen Stichtag werden die Gebühren des Monats kumuliert.


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2004)

*NexNet*

Hallo!

Den folgenden Brief habe auch ich von Nexnet erhalten:


_*Mahnung wegen Telefongebühren *

Sehr geehrter Herr Mandant, 

für Sie als Telefon-/Internet- oder Auskunftdienstbenutzer hat sich etwas geändert! 

Die Rechnung kommt noch von der Deutschen Telekom AG. Aber wenn Sie Ihre Call-by-Call- oder Mehrwertdienst-Gespräche nicht oder nur teilweise bezahlen, sind wir - die NEXNET GmbH - zuständig, da uns viele Telefonfirmen die Forderungen übertragen haben. 

Deshalb schreibe ich Ihnen heute. Sie haben nämlich telefoniert und noch nicht bezahlt. Das kann vorkommen. 

Jetzt haben Sie noch 4 Tage die Chance zu bezahlen. Sie vermeiden dadurch weitere Kosten. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Mahnabteilung 

P.S.: Einfach den Überweisungsträger ausfüllen!_


Sind diese Forderungen berechtigt? Was tun?

Karsten


----------



## Dino (18 April 2004)

*Re: NexNet*



			
				Karsten24 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind diese Forderungen berechtigt? Was tun?



Kommt ganz darauf an, was war! Wenn Du per CbC telefoniert und die Rechnung dafür noch nicht bezahkt hast, wird das schon seine Richtigkeit haben. Nur, weil da Nexnet im Briefkopf steht, muss das nicht illegal sein.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 April 2004)

*Re: NexNet*



			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Karsten24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja. Nexnet ist dennoch mangels Inkassoerlaubnis überhaupt nicht dazu berechtigt. Oder hat sich da inzwischen was geändert? Da spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, ob die Forderung an sich in Ordnung ist. Da muss sich der Netzbetreiber entweder selber drum kümmern oder sich einen anderen für diese Aufgabe suchen.


----------



## Counselor (18 April 2004)

*Re: NexNet*



			
				Karsten24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! Den folgenden Brief habe auch ich von Nexnet erhalten


Diesen Brief hatte ich vor einem Jahr auch. Meine damalige Antwort:
http://winfaq.redirectme.net/Nexnet/nexnet1.aspx


----------



## Heiko (18 April 2004)

Nimm bitte die persönlichen Daten aus dem Scan raus.


----------



## Counselor (18 April 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm bitte die persönlichen Daten aus dem Scan raus.



Danke! Nu sinnse weg! Lustig aber, wie die Leute angefangen haben, nach meinem Namen zu Googeln und gleich wieder auf meine Seiten gelangt sind :lol:


----------



## dotshead (18 April 2004)

Das ist Deine Seite? Kleiner  Tipp :holy:


----------



## Heiko (18 April 2004)

Stellt sich erst mal die Frage, ob er überhaupt ein Impressum braucht. Falls nicht, so kann er reinschreiben, was er will.


----------



## dotshead (18 April 2004)

Da die Seite Werbebanner beinhaltet, denke ich mal ja. http://www.legamedia.net/dy/articles/article_14448.php Aber das wird jetzt zu Off-Topic und sollte ja nur ein Tipp sein.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 April 2004)

Kurze Rück-Nachfrage:

hat hier jemand eine ANDERE Info als die, dass Nexnet KEINE Inkassoerlaubnis besitzt?


----------



## Der Jurist (20 April 2004)

Nein ich habe keine anderen Erkenntnisse, als dass nexnet *keine* Erlaubnis hat.

Endgültige Klarheit kann aber nur das
Amtsgericht Tiergarten 
Turmstraße 91, 10559 Berlin
Telefon: + 49 (0) 3090 14 – 0
Telefax: + 49 (0) 3090 – 14 20 10
verschaffen.

Es ist in Berlin für die Erteilung zuständig.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 April 2004)

http://www.nexnet.de/debitoren.htm



> Im Debitorenmanagement erstellen wir Ihre Rechnungen für Ihre Kunden, in Ihrem Namen, drucken und verschicken diese. Die eingehenden Zahlungen werden von NEXNET verbucht und das zeitnahe Mahnwesen organisiert. Sollte Ihr Kunde trotz einer Mahnung von NEXNET nicht zahlen, *führen unsere Inkassopartner für Sie das Inkasso durch*. Sie erhalten durch NEXNET eine zuverlässige und wirtschaftliche Komplettlösung für Ihre gesamten Abrechnungsprozesse und können sich auf das Wesentliche, Ihre Kernkompetenzen, konzentrieren. Wir sind überzeugt, dass wir mit den Synergien, die wir damit schaffen, für alle Beteiligten einen Gewinn produzieren.



Ich denke, es ist ziemlich klar, dass die keine Zulassung zum Inkasso haben. Sonst würden die nicht mit diesen Stilblüten werben...


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2004)

Vielleicht ist die Nex**t sogar ein Franchise-Unternehmen oder über Affilate-Programme erreichbar?


----------



## KatzenHai (26 April 2004)

Antwortschreiben aus Berlin per Telefax (Faxkennung auf BT Ignite GmbH & Co 01805 004 758)
"Sehr geehrter Herr Rechtsanwalt KatzenHai,

bei der reklamierten Rechnungsposition (Art.-Nr. 46712) ist in einigen Fällen bedauerlicher Weise ein Abrechnungsfehler aufgetreten.

Die BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG hat sämtliche Leistungsdaten überprüft und eine Gutschrift über den zuviel berechneten Betrag erstellt. Der Gutschriftbetrag wird auf einer der folgenden Telekom-Rechnungen Ihres Mandanten ausgewiesen und mit dem gesamten Betrag dieser Rechnung verrechnet.

Ein darüber hinaus verbleibendes Guthaben wird mit künftigen Forderungen der Deutschen Telekom AG verrechnet.

Leider kann die Gutschrift nicht direkt mit der Ursprungsforderung verrechnet werden. Wir weisen daher vorsorglich darauf hin, dass Ihr Mandant im Falle eines verbleibenden Guthabenbetrages durchaus eine Mahnung für Rechnungspositionen der BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG oder anderer Anbieter erhalten kann. In diesem Fall sind die Mahnungen berechtigt, da das Guthaben nicht für den Ausgleich der Forderungen von anderen Anbietern verwendet wird.

Bei weiteren Rückfragen kann sich Ihr Mandant gerne an die Mitarbeiter unseres Call Centers (0180-20 03 16 52) wenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ihr Customer Service Team.
Na, das kann so nicht stehen bleiben. Antwortschreiben ist bereits diktiert ...


----------



## KatzenHai (26 April 2004)

Deren System ist auch wirklich ein solches:

Vergleichsfall von Sunshine1z


----------



## KatzenHai (27 April 2004)

Und auf dem Fax in Berlin liegt jetzt folgender Text:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in der vorbezeichneten Angelegenheit nehmen wir Bezug auf Ihr Schreiben vom 21.04.2004.

Unser Mandant nimmt zur Kenntnis, dass die BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG die Fehlerhaftigkeit der eingestellten Rechnungssumme einräumt. Grundsätzlich dürfte sich die Angelegenheit damit erledigt haben.

Dies gilt jedoch nicht für die Ihrerseits dargestellte weitere Vorgehensweise. Selbstverständlich ist unser Mandant nicht angehalten, zunächst den fehlerhaft berechneten Betrag zu zahlen, um diesen später mit zukünftigen Forderungen der Firma BT (Germany) „abfeiern“ zu können. Hierfür besteht weder ein Rechtsgrund noch eine andere Veranlassung.

Gemäß dem weiterhin geltenden Rechtsgrundsatz, dass nur begründete und fällige Forderungen zu zahlen sind, wird unser Mandant daher auch weiterhin von der Zahlung des Betrages Abstand nehmen. Weitere Mahnungen Ihrerseits diesbezüglich sind angesichts der Erklärung über die Fehlerhaftigkeit dieser Abrechnung wohl entbehrlich und werden diesseits nicht kommentiert werden.

Sofern zukünftig Leistungen der Firma BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG durch unseren Mandanten in Anspruch genommen werden, werden diese jeweils nach ordnungsgemäßer Abrechnung einzeln beglichen werden.

Wir weisen der Vollständigkeit darauf hin, dass auch zukünftig alleiniger Ansprechpartner die Kanzlei des Unterzeichners ist. Unser Mandant wird sich nicht auf ein kostenpflichtiges Call-Center-Telefon verweisen lassen, sondern auch zukünftig über den Unterzeichner in dieser Angelegenheit schriftlich mit Ihnen kommunizieren. Wir raten an, dies auch gegenläufig so zu handhaben.

Abschließend weisen wir darauf hin, dass wir unseren Mandanten für den Fall einer weiteren Mahnung in dieser Angelegenheit zur negativen Feststellungsklage raten müssten. Sie mögen die Auswirkungen einer solchen Klage bitte mit Ihrer Mandantin besprechen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Mal sehen, was so zurück kommt.


----------



## Der Jurist (27 April 2004)

negative Feststellungklage beim AG Wedding oder sonstwo.
Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 April 2004)

Die sind recht frech. Nächste DTAG-Rechnung - Abteilung andere Anbieter:



			
				DTAG-Rechnung schrieb:
			
		

> *BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oGH (N)
> Barthstrasse 22
> 80339 München
> E-Mail: [email protected]*
> ...



Da sonst nicht viel passiert ist auf Mandants Rechnung, hat er eine Gesamtgutschrift von € 102,92 erhalten...

Telefonische Klärung bei der DTAG: Man berechnet die Kosten der DTAG und der übrigen Anbieter und bucht diese ab - die "Einwände" gegen Rechnung und Gutschrift wurden zur Kenntnis genommen ...

Nun gilt es, die BT anzuschreiben wegen der neuerlichen Einwände (wo bleibt eigentlich unser EVN??) und der Nexnet dies flankierend auch mitzuteilen ... 

Hierfür lasse ich mir mal so ein nettes Wochenendchen Zeit  :holy:


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Mai 2004)

Meine drei Schreiben an BT, Nexnet und (der Absicherung halber) DTAG:
Firma BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG
Barthstr. 22
80339 München
Vorab per Telefax: 01805-004758

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

in der vorbezeichneten Angelegenheit zeigen wir Ihnen an, dass uns Herr Mandant mit der Wahrnehmung seiner rechtlichen Interessen beauftragt hat. Ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung liegt vor und kann auf Wunsch schriftlich belegt werden. 

Hintergrund ist – wie Ihnen Ihre wohl beauftragte Partnerfirma NEXNET GmbH zum dortigen Zeichen ... mitgeteilt haben dürfte – die Abrechnung von Internetgebühren der Talknet. Zunächst wurden für den 14.02.2004 insgesamt netto € 171,22 behauptet. Nunmehr werden in der Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom AG € 61,35 netto beansprucht, welche ausweislich der Rechnung am 21.02.2004 zustande gekommen sein sollen. 

Nachdem die erstgenannte Position von der Firma NEXNET als fehlerhaft und unbegründet zugestanden wurde, haben Sie sicherlich Verständnis dafür, dass unser Mandant auch die zweitgenannte Position über € 61,35 zzgl. USt. am 21.02.2004 bezweifeln möchte. Bei dem vereinbarten Minutenpreis von 1,49 Cent pro Minute bedeutete auch dieser Betrag eine Surf-Dauer von mehr als 68 Stunden, was bekanntlich innerhalb eines Tages nicht zu leisten ist. 

Vor diesem Hintergrund ersuchen wir Sie, den Einzelverbindungsnachweis sowie das technische Prüfprotokoll über die behaupteten Verbindungen an die Kanzlei des Unterzeichners zu übersenden. Bis zum entsprechenden Beleg Ihrer behaupteten Forderung hierher können wir unserem Mandanten nicht zum Ausgleich dieser aus sich heraus falschen Berechnung raten.

Wie im Übrigen bereits Ihrer beauftragten Partnerfirma NEXNET mitgeteilt, nimmt unser Mandant die erteilte Gutschrift nicht entgegen. Es ist unserem Mandanten weder zuzumuten noch kann er diesbezüglich verpflichtet werden. Die ursprüngliche Forderung ist zu keinem Zeitpunkt berechtigt gewesen, wie ja auch schriftlich zugestanden wurde. Es besteht vor diesem Hintergrund kein Anlass dafür, zunächst den nicht begründeten Betrag an Sie zur Auszahlung zu bringen, damit Sie nachfolgend eine entsprechende Gutschrift erteilen können. Unser Mandant ist nicht geneigt, Ihnen dieses zinslose Darlehen zu gewähren, welches im Übrigen nach den Erfahrungen des Unterzeichners System hat, also durch Ihr Unternehmen in mehreren Fällen zur Anwendung geraten ist. 

Wir teilen diesbezüglich informativ mit, dass wir die Gutschrift gegenüber der Deutschen Telekom AG ebenfalls mit einem Einwand belegt haben. Die anderen unstreitigen Beträge der Rechnung dort sind ausgeglichen; die Deutsche Telekom AG hat mitgeteilt, auch Ihre Gutschrift dort ausbuchen zu wollen. Wir gehen davon aus, dass Sie – ungeachtet der erbetenen Nachweispflicht in Bezug auf die jüngere Internetrechnung – in Bezug auf die „Gutschrift“ nunmehr auch ihrerseits diese Forderung endgültig und dauerhaft ausbuchen, also auf Null setzen. 

Eine Abschrift dieses Schreibens haben wir zur Kenntnisnahme Ihrer Partnerfirma NEXNET übersandt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt

NEXNET GmbH
Am Borsigturm 12
13507 Berlin

Vorab per Telefax: 0180/2639638

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in der vorbezeichneten Angelegenheit nehmen wir Bezug auf unser Schreiben vom 27.04.2003. Erkennbar lag dieses bei Rechnungsstellung der DT AG im April dort noch nicht vor, da die aktuelle Telekom-Rechnung die von unserem Mandanten nicht akzeptierte Gutschrift ausweist. Wir haben diesbezüglich heute mit dem in Kopie beigefügten Schreiben die BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG von hieraus unmittelbar angeschrieben und diesbezüglich informiert. Im Übrigen haben wir dort einen Einwand gegen eine spätere, weitere Forderung ausgebracht, den wir auch Ihnen hiermit bereits vorab mitteilen. 

Zur Vermeidung von Missverständnissen möchten wir im Übrigen um Belegung der Inkassovollmacht Ihres Hauses hierher höflich bitten. Ausweislich des bisherigen Schriftverkehrs stellt Ihre Tätigkeit für die Firma BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG ja eine Besorgung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten gem. RBerG dar. Entsprechende Inkassoerlaubnis des örtlich zuständigen Amtsgerichts liegt Ihnen ja sicherlich vor und kann dementsprechend hierher übermittelt werden. Sollten wir diesbezüglich innerhalb der nächsten 10 Tage von Ihnen keinen Beleg erhalten, würden wir von uns aus beim zuständigen Präsidenten des örtlich zuständigen Amtsgerichts nachfragen müssen. Wir können nicht abschätzen, ob dies in Ihrem Interesse ist, würden aber hierdurch entstehende Kosten als Verzugsschaden geltend machen müssen. Ob Ihnen durch diese Vorgehensweise andere Nachteile entstehen, können wir derzeit nicht abschätzen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt

Deutsche Telekom AG
Postfach
53098 Bonn

Per Telefax: 0800/3301029

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

hiermit zeigen wir Ihnen an, dass uns Mandant mit der Wahrnehmung seiner rechtlichen Interessen beauftragt hat. Hintergrund unserer Beauftragung war die horrende Abrechnung innerhalb der Rechnung vom 23.02.2004. Diesbezüglich hat unser Mandant ja am 25.02.2004 unmittelbar mit Ihnen bereits Kontakt aufgenommen gehabt. Ebenso erfolgte eine weitere Kontaktaufnahme am 30.04.2004. 

Aus Gründen anwaltlicher Vorsorge teilen wir jedoch auch zusätzlich schriftlich noch mit, dass sowohl die Gutschrift über € 171,22 (Rechnungsposition 4) als auch die belasteten Gebühren (Rechnungsposition 5) von € 61,35 mit Einwänden behaftet sind, welche wir mit parallelem Schreiben heute bei der Firma BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG namens und in Vollmacht unseres Mandanten bereits mitgeteilt haben. 

Es ist darauf hin vereinbart worden, die Kosten der anderen Anbieter sowie Ihres Hauses bei unserem Mandanten entsprechend der vorliegenden Einzugsermächtigung abzubuchen und die beiden Positionen der Firma BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG komplett außen vor zu lassen. 

Für Rückfragen stehen wir gerne zu Ihrer Verfügung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Ich bin mal gespannt, wer jetzt als Erster schießt ...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

*Interessante Partnerschaft....*

Habe beim Googeln zufällig folgendes Dokument des Kartellamtes gefunden:
http://www.bundeskartellamt.de/wDeutsch/download/pdf/Fusion/Fusion02/B7_206_01.pdf

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, hält die T-Venture, eine 100%ige Tochter der Deutsche Telekom AG (DTAG), 49% an Nexnet. 

... was für ein Sumpf.  :evil:


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Mai 2004)

@ Don Carlos

Das siehts Du richtig.  Siehe Schreiben vom 27.06.2003


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Mai 2004)

Neues Schreiben von Nexnet:

Sehr geehrter Herr Rechtsanwalt KatzenHai,

zu Ihrem Schreiben teilen wir Ihnen folgendes mit:

Auf der Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom AG (DTAG) vom 22.04.2004 hat Ihr Mandant eine Gutschrift in Höhe von € 171,22 (netto) erhalten. Diese wurde für falsch berechnete Verbindungen der Rechnung vom 23.02.2004 und 22.04.2004 erteilt. Die Falschberechnung endet am 21.02.2004 (identisch mit dem Datum der Gutschrift).

Wir sind gerne bereit zum besseren Verständnis eine nachträgliche Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten für die betroffenen Rechnungen vorzunehmen.

Ihr Mandant hat bisher keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis bei der Deutschen Telekom beantragt. Aus diesem Grund benötigen wir zunächst eine entsprechende Datenschutzerklärung Ihres Mandanten.

Wir bitten Sie, das in der Anlage beigefügte Formular von Ihrem Mandanten unterschrieben an uns zurückzusenden. Wir lassen Ihnen die Aufschlüsselung der verbindungsdaten dann schnellstmöglich zukommen.

entgegen unseren Ausführungen aus unserem Schreiben vom 21.04.04, wurde die Ihrem Mandanten erteilte Gutschrift ausschließlich mit Forderungen aus "beträge anderer Anbieter" verrechnet. Über die Deutsche Telekom wurde und ein Betrag in Höhe von €127,45 zum Ausgleich der Forderung zur Rechnung vom 23.02.2004 übermittelt.

Dis dato besteht gegenüber Ihrem Mandanten seitens der NEXNET GmbH eine Restforderung zur Rechnung vom 23.02.2004 in Höhe von €29,02.

Darüber hinaus teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass unser Geschäftsbetrieb keine Inkassoerlaubnis erfordert.

Verschiedene Verbindungsnetzbetreiber haben uns ihre Forderungen im Rahmen eines Factoringvertrages abgetreten.

Zahlt ein Kunde auf unsere Mahnschreiben nicht, geben wir bei Vorliegen der entsprechenden Voraussetzungen die offenen Beträge an unser Inkassounternehmen ab.

Gern übersenden wir Ihnen zum Nachweis unserer Berechtigung zum Geltendmachen der Forderung eine Abtretungsbestätigung der BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG zur Kenntnisnahme.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

i.A. N.B.
Sachbearbeitung Recht
NEXNET GmbH
Dabei lag das hinlänglich bekannte "Datenschutzblatt" bei und folgende Seite:

Hiermit bestätigt die

BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OGH
Barthstr. 22
80339 München,

dass sie alle rückbelasteten Forderungen gegen Teilnehmen, die Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen von ihr im Offline-Billing-Verfahren (analog dem call by call verfahren) in Anspruch genommen haben und die ihren Telefonanschluß von der Deutschen Telekom AG beziehen, mit Vertrag vom März 2001 an die

Nexnet GmbH
Am Borsigturm 12
13507 Berlin

abgetreten hat.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
BT (GERMANY) GmbH & Co. oHG

i.A. K.-U. G.
Produkt Management

i.V. Dr. M. F.
Rechtsanwalt/ Legal Counsel
Zum eigentlichen Sachverhalt wird noch geschrieben. 

Heute ging aber vorab bereits folgendes Schreiben raus:

Landgericht Berlin
Der Präsident
Littenstr. 11 - 17
10179 Berlin

Vorab per Telefax: 030/9023-2223

Inkassotätigkeit der Nexnet GmbH - RBerG
Nachfrage zur Erlaubnis / Anzeige unerlaubter Besorgung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten

Sehr geehrter Herr Präsident,

in einer Mandatsangelegenheit wird unser Mandant durch die Fa. Nexnet GmbH, Am Borsigturm 12, 13507 Berlin, wegen einer angeblichen Forderung der Fa. BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG, Barthstr. 22, 80339 München, in Anspruch genommen.

Während der mandatsmäßigen Abwehr hat der Unterzeichner u.a. das Bestehen der Inkassoerlaubnis gem. Art. 1 § 1 RBerG bzw. § 11 RBerV bestritten.

Daraufhin erhielten wir mit Zugang am 13.05.2004 das hierneben in Kopie beigefügte Schreiben. Die Fa. Nexnet GmbH (Sachbearbeitung Recht) behauptet hier:
„_Darüber hinaus teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass unser Geschäftsbetrieb keine Inkassoerlaubnis erfordert.

Verschiedene Verbindungsnetzbetreiber haben uns ihre Forderungen im Rahmen eines Factoringvertrages abgetreten.

Zahlt ein Kunde auf unsere Mahnschreiben nicht, geben wir bei Vorliegen der entsprechenden Voraussetzungen die offenen Beträge an unser Inkassounternehmen ab.

Gern übersenden wir Ihnen zum Nachweis unserer Berechtigung zum Geltendmachen der Forderung eine Abtretungsbestätigung der BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG zur Kenntnisnahme._“
Beigefügt war die Kopie (nicht das Original) des ebenfalls in Kopie beigefügten Schreibens der BT ohne Datum, in dem diese bestätigt,
„_dass sie alle rückbelasteten Forderungen (...) mit Vertrag vom März 2001 an die (Nexnet GmbH) abgetreten hat._“
Nach Auffassung des Unterzeichners umfasst die hier behauptete Abtretung lediglich Forderungen, die im März 2001 bestanden haben. Die Abtretung auch zukünftiger Forderungen ist nicht einmal behauptet, wodurch das Bestimmtheitsgebot der Abtretung gem. § 398 BGB (vgl. BGH Z 7, 365; NJW 2000, 276 m.w.N.) nicht erfüllt ist. 

Der Vortrag ist auch offensichtlich fehlerhaft:

In der streitgegenständlichen Rechnung vom 23.02.2004 war als Rechnungssteller nur die BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG angegeben – von einer seit 2001 bestehenden Abtretung ist hier nicht die Rede. 

Mit Schreiben vom 21.04.2004 – Kopie anbei – teilte die Fa. Nexnet (angeblich ja inzwischen alleiniger Forderungsinhaber) mit:
„_Die BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG hat (...) eine Gutschrift über den zuviel berechneten Betrag erstellt._“
Bereits nach dem eigenen Vortrag der Fa. Nexnet liegt die Herrschaft über die angeblich im März 2001 abgetretene Forderung also noch im April 2004 bei der Fa. BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG, die somit auch das Delkrederisiko weiterhin trägt.

Die Forderungen sind also – wenn eine wirksame Abtretung überhaupt unterstellt werden kann – „höchstens“ im Rahmen sog. unechten Factorings zum Zwecke der Einziehung abgetreten, da die einzige Tätigkeit der Fa. Nexnet nach angeblichem Erwerb der Forderung deren Beitreibung ist.

Somit nimmt die Fa. Nexnet vorliegend erlaubnispflichtige Inkassotätigkeiten für die BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG vor. 

Vor diesem Hintergrund wird zunächst angefragt, ob Ihre notwendige Erlaubnis hierzu vorliegt.

Sofern dies nicht der Fall ist, bitten wir um Weiterleitung von Amts wegen an die entsprechenden Ordnungsbehörden bzw. die Staatsanwaltschaft. Wir kündigen bereits heute an, in diesem Fall Strafanzeige zu stellen.

Um kurze Mitteilung zu vorgen. Registernummer an den Unterzeichner (Fax genügt) wird gebeten.

Hochachtungsvoll

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Nun sind wir gespannt ...


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> i.V. Dr. M. F.
> Rechtsanwalt/ Legal Counsel


Das zur Aktualität des Schreibens - der Dr. M. F. ist schon seit drei Monaten nicht mehr bei der BT.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

@Katzenhai

In Berlin liegt die Erlaubniserteilung beim Präsidenten des AMTSgerichts. 

Postanschrift: 10548 Berlin

Fax: 030 9014 2010

Das Aktenzeichen bei der StA damals war 409 E gen 40/02.  (Ob) Was dabei rausgekommen ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Juni 2004)

Heute Rückruf von zuständiger Geschäftsstelle - Amtsgericht ist richtig, wurde aber dorthin weiter gereicht. Ich höre demnächst etwas, man wollte mir nur sagen, wer mein Schreiben jetzt hat.


----------



## EuroEule (28 Juni 2004)

*Inkassoerlaubnis Nexnet*

Gibt es dazu inzwischen eine definitive Aussage?
Falls ja: Kannst Du sie berichten?
Falls wiederum ja und die Auskunft selbst negativ (wie ich jetzt mal annehme) : Könnte ich die dann auch verwenden? Oder muß ich mir die Negativauskunft noch mal selbst aus Berlin bescheinigen lassen?

Hintergrund: Habe selbst in einer von Nexnet erhaltenen Antwort die üblichen vorgestanzten Ausflüchte sowie eine Kopie einer Kopie einer pauschalen Abtretung erhalten. Alles ähnlich, wie es hier im Forum an verschiedenen Stellen auch auftaucht.
Die Sache selbst ist hier leicht OT, habe sie im Forum an anderer Stelle diskutiert. (Umgehung der Sperre über Auskunftsdienste). Aber das Herangehen ist ja formal ziemlich ähnlich.

Gruß und Dank. Eule


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Juni 2004)

Antwort liegt inzwischen vor:


			
				Präsident des Amtsgerichts Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> *Angelegenheiten nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz
> hier: Firma NEXNET GmbH, Am Borsigtum 12, 13507 Berlin
> 
> Ihr Schreiben vom 25.05.2004*
> ...



So ist also der Rechtsstand.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Juni 2004)

*Re: Inkassoerlaubnis Nexnet*



			
				EuroEule schrieb:
			
		

> Falls wiederum ja und die Auskunft selbst negativ (wie ich jetzt mal annehme) : Könnte ich die dann auch verwenden? Oder muß ich mir die Negativauskunft noch mal selbst aus Berlin bescheinigen lassen?



Das kommt auf den Verwendungszweck an. Auf das Schreiben an mich lässt sich ja nicht berufen, auf mein Zitat hier auch nicht.

Falls also irgendwo eine entsprechende Erklärung urkundlich belegt werden muss - selber nachfragen. Ansonsten: Nicht übertreiben, der Präsident hat auch anderes zu tun (z.Zt. z.B. die Verarbeitung der Neuordnung der Kostenvorschriften ...)


----------



## EuroEule (28 Juni 2004)

*Re: Inkassoerlaubnis Nexnet*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich denk, damit kann ich etwas anfangen.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> EuroEule schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das werd ich also auch nicht tun, ist aber gut, den Fakt zu kennen.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Falls also irgendwo eine entsprechende Erklärung urkundlich belegt werden muss - selber nachfragen. Ansonsten: Nicht übertreiben, der Präsident hat auch anderes zu tun (z.Zt. z.B. die Verarbeitung der Neuordnung der Kostenvorschriften ...)



Lassen wir ihm also die Zeit, der Vorgang hier ist auch noch nicht an der Stelle angelangt.

Gruß und Dank. Eule


----------

